# How to determine which architecture?



## balanga (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a Satellite STB which I can `ssh` into and it is running some flavour of Linux.

How can I establish its architecture and find out if it capable of running FreeBSD?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 25, 2017)

`uname -a`


----------



## balanga (Oct 25, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> `uname -a`




```
Linux vusolo 3.1.1 #1 Thu May 8 08:44:38 CEST 2014 mips GNU/Linux
```

I see that MIPS is supported (to some extent)...

https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/mips.html
https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/mips

How would I find out which CPU and board is being used on my STB (sorry for asking such Linux specific questions....).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2017)

Commands are fairly similar to the BSD's. Have a look with dmesg(8).


----------



## balanga (Oct 25, 2017)

For anyone interested, this page shows a few useful commands:-

https://www.maketecheasier.com/check-hardware-information-linux/


----------



## balanga (Oct 25, 2017)

My STB reports

```
system type:  BCM7325B0 STB platform
cpu model:     Brcm4380 V4.12 FPU v0.0
```

To me it looks like a no no as far as trying to run FreeBSD on this device...


----------

